

The story of N++, a ninja game 10 years in the making - noahbradley
https://www.theverge.com/2015/4/17/8434019/n-plus-plus-playstation-4

======
TheSoftwareGuy
Oh wow, I remember playing n through middle & high school. Definitely a great
game.

